# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  δίπολο και ground plane

## deksterr

Πια η διαφορά ενός απλού δίπολου και μιας ground plane
πόσα db διάφορα έχουν.
Για την μπάντα των FM ποια κεραία είναι καλύτερη 
πως κατασκευάζεται μια κεραία ground plane.

----------


## electron

Το απλό δίπολο έχει απολαβή 1.2db περίπου ενώ η ground plane αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει μεγαλύτερη.Το θέμα της επιλογής έχει να κάνει και με το μέρος που εκπέμπεις.Όταν δηλαδή βρίσκεσαι σε μέρος χωρίς μεγάλο ύψος και με διαφορα εμπόδια γύρω σου,τότε καταλληλότερη είναι η ground plane.

----------


## eebabs2000

Δεν έχουν και χαμηλότερη αντίσταση οι ground plane από τις διπολικές ή όχι;

----------


## deksterr

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ALAMAN

Πώς μπορούμε να κατασκευάσουμε μία ground playne
έχει κανένας τίποτα σχέδια ή κατι άλλο  :Question:

----------


## aeonios

Για τα Cb μπορείς να φτιάξεις αυτήν:

http://home.att.net/~wizardoz/cbmw/a...i.html#groundp

Για τα vhf :
http://www.qsl.net/ve3rgw/uvant.html

Επίσης καλό site για διάβασμα  περί των κατακόρυφων κεραιών:

http://signalengineering.com/ultimate/verticals.html

----------


## frogman

Καλησπέρα, τι ακριβώς είναι το ground playne  :Question:

----------


## aeonios

> Καλησπέρα, τι ακριβώς είναι το ground playne



http://searchmobilecomputing.techtar...214329,00.html

----------


## ALAMAN

Για τα FM δεν γίνετε  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## antonis_p

Ground-plane antennas are favored at frequencies above approximately 10 MHz where the dimensions are manageable.

----------


## radiodj105

> Για τα FM δεν γίνετε



Πως δεν γίνεται; Μια χαρά παίζει και στα FM.
Απλά η Ground Plane έχει 50 Ohm αντίσταση ενώ το απλό δίπολο έχει 75Ohm.
"Απλό" δίπολο εννοώ το ανοιχτό. Γιατί το κλειστό δίπολο έχει 300 Ohm!

----------


## ALAMAN

Γιατί 750Ω μήπως ενοείς 75Ω  :Question:  
Άν βάλω σε μία ground playne καλώδιο 75Ω τί θα γίνει, πειράζει  :Question:  
Το μαστίγιο είναι  λ/4 ή  λ/2  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Το μαστήγιο με τις κάτω ακτίνες ίδο σε μήκος δεν είναι  :Question:  
Πόσες ακτίνες έχει 3 ή 4  :Question:  

Άν μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις θα μου κάνετε μεγάλο καλό  :Very Happy:  
Συγνώμη για τις πολές ερωτήσεις, αλλα τί να κάνουμε, έτσι είναι όταν μαθένεις  :frown:   :frown:   :frown:

----------


## AKIS

> 75Ohm.



για δες καλα!!75 λεει

----------


## m28

Ο άνθρωπος γράφει Ohm.  Ohm=Ω
Χρειάζεσαι λοιπόν καλώδιο 50 Ohm (για καλύτερη προσαρμογή)
Και με 75 Ohm θα παίξει αλλά μπορεί να έχεις στάσιμα, αν είσαι τυχερός μπορεί και να ταιριάξει.
Το μαστίγιο όπως και τα radials (ακτίνες) έχουν μήκος λ/4 επί τον συντελεστή βράχυνσης του υλικού που θα κατασκευάσεις την κεραία.
Για τον συντελεστή βράχυνσης αν ψάξεις θα βρείς πολλά posts.
Ακτίνες μπορείς θεωρητικά να βάλεις όσες θές. 
Για τα FM συνήθως βάζεις 4 ή ακόμα καλύτερα 8.
Και να θες μηχανολογικά είναι δύσκολο να βάλεις περισσότερες.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## antonis_p

για λογους τυποποιησης (ισως και για αλλους, δεν ξερω)
οι διαφορες κατηγοριες συσκευων ληψης και εκπομπης
συνηθιζεται να εχουν κοινα χαρακτηριστικα,
οι δεκτες TV εδω και πολλα χρονια απαιτουν κεραιοσυστημα 75Ohm (ή Ω, το ιδιο ειναι).
Τωρα τι εννοεις αν πειραζει να βαλεις καλωδιο ή κεραια αλλης αντιστασης;
Βαλε ο,τι θελεις, τι να σου πω....
Τα ιδια ισχυουν σε πολλες κατηγοριες, τα military χρησιμοποιουν 28Volts και type N connectors,
ενω τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικα 13,8 Vdc και pl259 connectors.

Τοσο η ground plane οσο και το διπολο μισου κυμματος
αποτελουνται απο σκελη λ/4, σε διαφορες συχνοτητες το διπολο χρησιμοποιειται σε οριζοντια
και σε αλλες σε καθετη πολωση, η GP δεν εχει αυτη την δυνατοτητα (οριζοντιας πολωσης)

Ολα αυτα ειναι βασικες γνωσεις κεραιων, ουσιαστικα διαφερει ο λοβος ακτινοβολιας
και οι δυνατοτητες χρησης καποιων κεραιων σε καποιες συχνοτητες.
Οπως το οτι η GP δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σε συστοιχια.

Στα διπολα των κεραιων TV ληψης, οπου η αντισταση δεν ειναι 75 Ω που θελει η τηλεοραση,
αλλα και ολο το συστημα (μικτες, ενισχυτες κλπ) δεν δυνδεεται το καλωδια απευθειας
αλλα με καποιο balun προκειμενου να γινει η σωστη συνθεση (αντιστασης).
Το ιδιο συμβαινει οπου η κεραια εχει αλλη αντισταση απο αυτη του καλωδιου (γραμμης μεταφορας).

Οι "ακτινες" λεγονται radials και ειναι οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες,
υπαρχουν αναλογες συζητησεις στο παρελθον,
συνηθιζεται να ειναι 3-4 για αυτες τις συχνοτητες,
και συνηθως με καποια κληση προς τα κατω, οχι 90 μοιρες με το radiator.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ωραία κατάλαβα
Το μαστίγιο σε διατομή πόσο πρέπει να είναι  :Question:  
Να βάλω μία κεραία ραιοφώνου και να την κάνω μαστίγιο και ακτίνες  :Question:  
Ή να ψάξω για αλουμίνιο  :Question:

----------


## antonis_p

Ο τυπος που σου δινει το τεταρτο του μηκους κυμματος,
που θα χρησιμοποιησεις για τα σκελη ειναι γνωστος.
Μπορεις ομως να χρησιμοποιησεις την παρακατω εφαρμογη
http://www.csgnetwork.com/antennaedcalc.html

Πρακτικα ξεκινας με λιγο μεγαλυτερα σκελη απο αυτο που θα σου δωσει ο τυπος
γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι παραγοντες που κανουν την κεραια να θελει
περαιτερω ρυθμισεις (κοψε-ραψε που λενε).
Ο βασικοτερος απο εμπειρια ειναι το υψος απο την ταρατσα
και η αποσταση απο αλλα μεγαλα αντικειμενα που βρισκονται κοντα.
Σε πραγματικες συνθηκες τα πραγματα αλλαζουν δραματικα
καθως η κεραια μου ανεβοκαταιβενει στον (μολις) 6μετρο πυργο μου...

διαβασε παρακατω μερικα χρησιμα για διπολα και γραμμες μεταφορας
(καλυτερα να το λεμε ετσι και οχι "καθοδο").
http://www.ocarc.ca/coax.htm

----------


## antonis_p

οσο θελεις, αρκει να ειναι αρκετα γερο,
συνηθως χρησιμοποιουνται αλουμινια ή ακομα καλυτερα χαλκοι,
οι οποιοι κολλουνται κιολας!
και τα δυο οξειδωνονται αλλα ο χαλκος ειναι βολικοτερος.

----------


## radiodj105

Βρε... το ελληνικό γράμμα "Ω" δεν υπάρχει στα λατινικά.
'Αρα αν μια αντίσταση ήταν 39 Ωhm... θα μας έβριζαν οι ξένοι που δεν θα καταλάβαιναν τι γράφαμε!

----------


## ALAMAN

Βρήκα κάτι παρόμιο αλλα έχει κάποιες διαφορές στους υπολογισμούς σε σχέση με το δικό σου
http://www.csgnetwork.com/antennagpcalc.html

----------


## antonis_p

το ενα δινει μηκη για διπολα και το αλλο για GP,
αλλα απο οτι ειδα, με μια συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα που εβαλα,
εβγαλε, φυσικα, τα ιδια μηκη.

Μην το ψαχνεις πολυ, η γνωστη σχεση απο το σχολειο
που συνδεει μηκος κυμματος και συχνοτητα.
http://www.1728.com/freqwave.htm
και μετα ψιλο ρυθμισεις, απαραιτητα...

Παντως προτιμοτερα αγορασε μια φτηνη ιταλικη GP
γιατι θα δυσκολευτεις να φτιαξεις το σημειο που θα συνδεθουν τα στοιχεια.

Πρεπει ακομα να υπαρχουν τετοιες για 20€,
ειχα παρει μια πριν απο λιγα χρονια για την ραδιοερασιτεχνικη μπαντα,
απλα τοτε θα χρειαστεις μεγαλυτερα στοιχεια.
Αυτο ειναι πιο ευκολο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όχι φίλε μου δεν το έψαξα κάν
όπως έιπες, το υπολίγισα 82cm με την σχήση: λ=c/f
Άλωστε τί ηλεκτρονικοί έιμαστε άν δεν ξέρουμε μαθηματικά
πισεύω πως είναι άλως ένας λόγος που μας κάνει να ξεχωρίζουμε
απο τους ηλεκτρολόγους.
ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως θα ψάξω για αλουμίνιο και θα την φτιάξω 
και μετά θα σας πώ για τα αποτελέσματα

----------


## amiga

((300/f)*0.965)/4 θα είναι το κάθε στοιχείο

πάντως με όποιον τύπο και να το υπολογίσεις κατα 90% δεν θα παίξει σωστά και θα πρέπει να παίξεις με λίγο με το μήκος των στοιχείων.
απαραίτητη η γέφυρα φυσικά!

----------


## antonis_p

μερικά ακόμα για κεραίες:
http://www.ceid.upatras.gr/faculty/a...9_antennas.pdf 
απο το Τμήμα Μηχανικών Η/Υ & Πληροφορικής του Πανεπιστήμιου Πατρών.

και http://www.5-9report.gr/59report/5-9...RT%20vol53.pdf
απο ενα πολυ καλο διαδικτιακο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό περιοδικό.
αλλο τευχος http://www.5-9report.gr/59report/5-9...RT%20vol60.pdf

----------


## ALAMAN

Γειά σας φίλοι μου
έφτιαξα μία ground plane αυτή που φένετε στο σχ. 1
αλλα δεν παίζει σωστα, μήπως φταίει το οτι δεν το έκανα όπως
λέει το σχ. 3
Έβαλα τους σωλήνες αλουνυμίου τον έναν κάτω απο τον άλλον αλλα τους στράβοσα
45 μοίρες και το έκανα κανονικό σαν ομπρέλα (όπως θα έπρεπε) και το μαστήγιο απο πάνω
σε μερικές σελίδες που ποστάρατε παραπάνω έχει μία ground plane σαν αυτή που φένετε στο σχ. 2
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να το κάνω και εγώ έτσι  :Question:  
Ο δίσκος στερέωσης (η κόκκινη γραμη του σχ. 1) πόσο μήκος α πρέπει να έχει για 82cm σωλήνα πλάτους περίπου 1,5εκ 
απο έξω  :Question:   15εκ. καλά έιναι  :Question:  
Οι ακτίνες πάνω στο δέσκο πρέπει να  δημηουργούν μία τετραγωνική σπείρα γύρο απο το μαστήγιο  :Question:   (σχ. 3)
άμα είναι όπως το σχ. 4 πειράζει; γιατί έχω μία ανοξύδωτη πλάκα και λέω να την τρυπήσω στη μέση για το μαστήγιο
και στις γωνίες να βάλω τις ακτίνες ουτως ώστε να μήν χρειάζετε να τα ενώσω με καλώδιακια
Δείτε την παρακάτω εικόνα για να καταλάβετε.

----------


## aeonios

Τι εννοείς φίλε αλαμάν δεν παίζει σωστά;
Σε ποια συχνότητα δείχνει συντονίζει η κεραία σου αφού δεν συντονίζει στην ζητούμενη;
Πόσα στάσιμα έχεις στην συχνότητα συντονισμού;

----------


## ALAMAN

Η κεραία μου υποτίθετε οτι συντονίζει στους 90,5 αφού την υπολόγισα
αλλα είναι και λίγο στραβή, λίγο όμως, πολύ λίγο.
Έκανα και μία ακόμα απο χαλκόσυρμα καλωδίου 5mm
Περίπου 60εκ. το κάθε στοιχείο και παίζει τέλεια με αυτό, ε γιατί
Είναι σπαστηκό ολόκληρη κεραία έφτιαξα και απο αλουνίμιο μάλιστα
και την ανέβασα 16μ απο τη γή και δεν παίζει καλά, και μία κεραία που
δεν ξεπερνά το 1 απο ένα φτηνό χαλκόσυρμα καλωδίου παίζει τέλεια.
Πιστεύω οτι άν την ανεβάσω και αυτήν στα 16μ θα πάιζει ακόμα πιο τέλεια (αλλα δεν γίνετε πιο τέλεια)
Το άλλο ακόμα πιο παράξενο είναι οτι παίζει και χωρίς κεραία, ε δεν είναι να τρελένεσε. Δύο συρματάκια
που δεν ξεπερνούν τα δέκα εκατοστά εκτεθημένα στον αέρα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο και το ραδιόφωνο παίζει το
τραγούδι      :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ακόμα και βραχυκυκλωμένα παίζει  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  

Θα αλλάξω τα τρανζίστορ μπορεί να είναι στοιχειομένα  :Laughing:

----------


## electron

Την κεραία αυτή μπορείς να την υλοποιήσεις με αρκετά λεπτές βέργες αλουμηνίου,έτσι ώστε αντί της μεταλλλικής ανοξείδωτης πλάκας που λες ότι έχεις,να βάλεις ως βάση έναν απλό κονέκτορα τύπου Ν για σασσί.(Σαν αυτούς που βάζουμε στην έξοδο ενός πομπού). Ο κονέκτορας αυτός έχει ήδη έτοιμες 4 τρύπες στις γωνίες για να περάσεις βίδες και παξιμάδι,στις βέργες των radials,ενώ το μαστήγιο μπορείς να το κολλήσεις.Εδώ το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι το πως θα πιάσει η κόλληση σε αλουμήνιο και ίσως αναγκαστείς να κάνεις χρήση χάλκινης βέργας.Όπως και να έχει πάντως το όλο σύστημα θα πρέπει να μονωθεί πολύ καλά με την χρήση σιλικόνης και για τα στοιχεία της κεραίας μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση μικρής διατομής πλαστικούς σωλήνες,όπως αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι για να περνάνε τα καλώδια.Προσοχή!Δεν εννοώ τα flexible (σπιράλ).

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Η κεραία μου υποτίθετε οτι συντονίζει στους 90,5 αφού την υπολόγισα
> αλλα είναι και λίγο στραβή, λίγο όμως, πολύ λίγο.
> Έκανα και μία ακόμα απο χαλκόσυρμα καλωδίου 5mm
> Περίπου 60εκ. το κάθε στοιχείο και παίζει τέλεια με αυτό, ε γιατί
> Είναι σπαστηκό ολόκληρη κεραία έφτιαξα και απο αλουνίμιο μάλιστα
> και την ανέβασα 16μ απο τη γή και δεν παίζει καλά, και μία κεραία που
> δεν ξεπερνά το 1 απο ένα φτηνό χαλκόσυρμα καλωδίου παίζει τέλεια.
> Πιστεύω οτι άν την ανεβάσω και αυτήν στα 16μ θα πάιζει ακόμα πιο τέλεια (αλλα δεν γίνετε πιο τέλεια)
> Το άλλο ακόμα πιο παράξενο είναι οτι παίζει και χωρίς κεραία, ε δεν είναι να τρελένεσε. Δύο συρματάκια
> ...



Ναι... Βραχυκύκλωνέ τα και θα τα στοιχειώσεις μια και καλή!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

(πάντα φιλικά)

----------


## sigmacom

> Γειά σας φίλοι μου
> έφτιαξα μία ground plane αυτή που φένετε στο σχ. 1
> αλλα δεν παίζει σωστα, μήπως φταίει το οτι δεν το έκανα όπως
> λέει το σχ. 3



Στο σχ. 3 είναι όπως φαίνεται από την πάνω όψη





> Έβαλα τους σωλήνες αλουνυμίου τον έναν κάτω απο τον άλλον αλλα τους στράβοσα
> 45 μοίρες και το έκανα κανονικό σαν ομπρέλα (όπως θα έπρεπε) και το μαστήγιο απο πάνω
> σε μερικές σελίδες που ποστάρατε παραπάνω έχει μία ground plane σαν αυτή που φένετε στο σχ. 2
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να το κάνω και εγώ έτσι



Όχι, εκείνες είναι οι λεγόμενες λ5/8. Καλά την έκανες όπως την έκανες.





> Ο δίσκος στερέωσης (η κόκκινη γραμη του σχ. 1) πόσο μήκος α πρέπει να έχει για 82cm σωλήνα πλάτους περίπου 1,5εκ απο έξω   15εκ. καλά έιναι



15εκ είναι απίστευτα πολλά. 3εκ είναι ΟΚ.





> Οι ακτίνες πάνω στο δέσκο πρέπει να  δημηουργούν μία τετραγωνική σπείρα γύρο απο το μαστήγιο   (σχ. 3)
> άμα είναι όπως το σχ. 4 πειράζει; γιατί έχω μία ανοξύδωτη πλάκα και λέω να την τρυπήσω στη μέση για το μαστήγιο
> και στις γωνίες να βάλω τις ακτίνες ουτως ώστε να μήν χρειάζετε να τα ενώσω με καλώδιακια
> Δείτε την παρακάτω εικόνα για να καταλάβετε.



Οι ανακλαστήρες πρέπει να έχουν 90 μοίρες μεταξύ τους. Από την στιγμή που θα τους βιδώσεις πάνω στην μεταλλική (μπρούτζινη ή χάλκινη βάλε καλύτερα) πλάκα / δίσκο στήριξης, ναι, δεν χρειάζεται καλωδιάκι για την μεταξύ τους σύνδεση. 


Η κεραία σου με 82εκ μήκος στοιχείων, πρέπει να συντονίζει κάπου στους 86.8 - 87 MHz. Ο τύπος υπολογισμού που σου έδωσε ο amiga πιο πάνω, ισχύει με δύο αλλαγές: 
- Για στοιχείο αλουμινίου διατομής 1.5εκ άλλαξε τον συντελεστή βράχυνσης σε 0.95 (αντί του 0.965)
- Οι ανακλαστήρες (radials) πρέπει να είναι 5% μεγαλύτεροι σε μήκος απ' ότι το μαστίγιο (radiator)

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί ενοείς 90 μοίρες δεν κατάλαβα

----------


## antonis_p

μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις εναν 
κοννεκτορα SO239,(το θυληκο του PL259)
οπως ο παρακατω αλλα αναποδα
και εκει να "χτισεις" την ground plane:

----------


## antonis_p

Type N connector (γωνιά, απο αρσενικό σε θηλυκό)

----------


## aeonios

> Η κεραία μου υποτίθετε οτι συντονίζει στους 90,5 αφού την υπολόγισα
> αλλα είναι και λίγο στραβή, λίγο όμως, πολύ λίγο.
> Έκανα και μία ακόμα απο χαλκόσυρμα καλωδίου 5mm
> Περίπου 60εκ. το κάθε στοιχείο και παίζει τέλεια με αυτό, ε γιατί
> Είναι σπαστηκό ολόκληρη κεραία έφτιαξα και απο αλουνίμιο μάλιστα
> και την ανέβασα 16μ απο τη γή και δεν παίζει καλά, και μία κεραία που
> δεν ξεπερνά το 1 απο ένα φτηνό χαλκόσυρμα καλωδίου παίζει τέλεια.
> Πιστεύω οτι άν την ανεβάσω και αυτήν στα 16μ θα πάιζει ακόμα πιο τέλεια (αλλα δεν γίνετε πιο τέλεια)
> Το άλλο ακόμα πιο παράξενο είναι οτι παίζει και χωρίς κεραία, ε δεν είναι να τρελένεσε. Δύο συρματάκια
> ...



Oκ οκ πέρα από τα άλλα που σου είπαν τα παιδιά και πρέπει να προσέξεις πες μας και τι γέφυρα στασίμων χρησιμοποιείς για να βρεις που εκπέμπει κ τι κάθοδο έχεις(τύπος+μήκος). Το οτι κόβεις σε μια νέα κεραία δεν σημαίνει πως θα εκπέμπει και εκεί ακόμα και αν είσαι ο πλέον έμπειρος κατασκευαστής μερικές φορές.

Χοντρικά για το πως συντονίζουμε..... βάλε τον πομπό σου στην *ελάχιστη δυνατή ισχύ* που μπορείς και βάλε να εκπέμπεις στη συχνότητα που επιθυμείς.
Θα δεις στη γέφυρα μια ένδειξη στασίμων. Αν η ένδειξη είναι ικανοποιητική αλλά όχι τέλεια(γύρω στο 1.5:1 ψάξε γειτονικά σε συχνότητες μήπως εκεί συντονίζεις καλύτερα. Αν είσαι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση στασίμων και είναι 1:1 εκεί μάλλον είναι κομένο-ραμένο το κεραιοσύστημα σου για την συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα. Αν τα στάσιμα δεν είναι 1:1 αλλά λίγο παραπάνω παίξε λίγο με την γεωμετρία της κεραίας αυξομειώνοντας το μήκος του κάθετου στοιχείου ή/και τον ράντιαλς. 

1) ! ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ ΟΣΟ Η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΜΠΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΕΙΣ!

2) Αν το μηχάνημα που έχεις έχει αρμονικές ή εκπέμπει όπου θέλει μπορεί να ενοχλείς κάποιον γείτονα και έτσι κάποιοι να ψάξουν να σε βρουν επειδή τους ενοχλείς ή να σου φέρουν την αστυνομία ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο!! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ λοιπόν από την στιγμή που η κεραία σου βγαίνει στην ταράτσα είσαι κάπως εκτεθειμένος αν δεν έχεις ειδική άδεια γιαυτό !!!


3) Κοίτα μια κατασκευή εδώ για να πάρεις ιδέες:

----------


## antonis_p

και για οποιον φτιαχνει κεραιες,
το απολυτο εργαλειο:

πουλιεται στην Ελλάδα και το χρησιμοποιούν ηδη πολλοι Ελληνες Ραδιοερασιτεχνες.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> και για οποιον φτιαχνει κεραιες,
> το απολυτο εργαλειο:
> 
> πουλιεται στην Ελλάδα και το χρησιμοποιούν ηδη πολλοι Ελληνες Ραδιοερασιτεχνες.



Πώς δουλεύουν αυτά ? (μήπως μπορέσουμε και αντιγράψουμε κανένα...)

----------


## antonis_p

ριξε μια ματια για να δεις τί κανει 
αλλα δεν βλεπω πώς θα μπορουσε να αντιγραφει

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε εγώ χτύπησα το mfj-259b στο ebay μισοτιμής στο κουτί του και από τότε έγινε το must εργαλείο για υπολογισμούς κεραιών και όχι μόνο



_
Read Complex Impedance as series resistance and reactance (R+jX) or as magnitude (Z) and phase (degrees). You can determine velocity factor, coax cable loss in dB, length of coax and distance to a short or open in feet. You can read SWR, return loss and reflection coefficient at any frequency simultaneously at a single glance. Also read inductance in UH and capacitance in pF at RF frequencies. Large easy-to-read two line LCD screen and side-by-side meters clearly display your information. Built-in frequency counter, Ni-Cad charger circuit, battery saver, low battery warning and smooth re-duction drive tuning and much more. Super easy to use! Just set the bandswitch and tune the dial -- just like you transceiver. SWR and Complex Impedance are displayed instantly!

Here's what you can do
Find your antenna's true resonant frequency. Trim dipoles and verticals.
Adjust your Yagi, quad, loop and other antennas, change antenna spacing and height and watch SWR, resistance and reactance change instantly. You'll know exactly what to do by simply watching the display. Perfectly tune critical HF mobile antennas in seconds for super DX -- without subjecting your transceiver to high SWR. Measure your antenna's 2:1 SWR bandwidth on one band, or analyze multiband performance from 1.8 to 170Mhz! Check SWR outside the ham bands without violating FCC rules. Take the guesswork out of building and adjusting matching networks and baluns. Measure distance in feet to a short or open in faulty coax. Measure length of a roll of coax, coax loss, velocity factor, impedance. Measure inductance and capacitance. measure resonant frequency and approximate Q of traps, stubs, transmission lines, RF chokes, tuned circuits and baluns. Adjust your antenna tuner for a perfect 1:1 match without creating QRM. And this is only the beginning! the MFJ-259B is a complete ham radio test station including -- frequency counter, RF signal generator, SWR Analyzer, RF resistance and Reactance Analyzer, Coax Analyzer, Capacitance and Inductance Meter and more!

Take it Anywhere!
_

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να αντιγράψεις το κύκλωμα του...ίσως να προτιμήσεις να το αγοράσεις full. Αν σε ενδιαφέρουν και τα Uhf πάρε το mfj-269 που όμως πάει περισσότερο σε τιμή

----------


## ALAMAN

Απο τί υλικό έφτιαξες την κεραία σου;
τί διατομή είναι το σύρμα που έβαλες και τί μήκος;
απο ότι βλέπω σηρήζετε πολύ καλά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε Αλαμάν δεν είναι ιδιοκατασκευή μου....την φώτο την βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/5003/twig.htm

----------


## ALAMAN

Κάπου είδα οτι έλεγε 2mm και η gp είναι 50cm μήκος εγώ που θέλω 83 θα κρατηθεί
το μαστήγιο έρθιο ή θα λυγίσει να βάλω 4mm ή 5mm.
ωραία θα το δοκιμάσω πάνω σε ένα N type conectora θυλικό.

----------


## antonis_p

> Κάπου είδα οτι έλεγε 2mm και η gp είναι 50cm μήκος εγώ που θέλω 83 θα κρατηθεί
> το μαστήγιο έρθιο ή θα λυγίσει να βάλω 4mm ή 5mm.
> ωραία θα το δοκιμάσω πάνω σε ένα N type conectora θυλικό.



βαλε την σε οτι κονεκτορα θελεις,
αλλα δεν γινεται σε Type N,
και απο τις φωτογραφιες βλεπεις οτι ολοι την εχουν φτιαξει σε SO239.
Kai απο κατω το καλωδιο στον pl259.

----------


## ALAMAN

Να ζητή σω ένα SO239 κονέκτορα; Θα καταλάβουν;




> Kai απο κατω το καλωδιο στον pl259.



Δεν κατάλαβα, μήπως λές να κουμπώσει το βύσμα απο κάτω;
Και κάτι ακόμα, πώς θα το στερεώσω σε σωλήνα διαμέτρου περίπου 2cm, γιατί τέτοιο έχω

----------


## antonis_p

για αυτο τα εβαλα σε φωτογραφιες για να ξερεις πως λεγεται το καθενα,
εγω καποτε που το ειχα κανει
ειχα σκισει με πριονι μια σωληνα νερου μισης ιντσας (νομιζω)
και εκει στερεωσα το PL259 και το εσφιξα με σφικτηρα.

Βεβαια ετσι θα τον ζητησεις,
και αν ξερει, και δεν ηρθε απο τα σαλαμια του Βεροπουλου,
θα σου δωσει τον σωστο κοννεκτορα.

----------


## tsakmaki

Ισχυει οτι η ground plane, σηκωνει το σημα? Δηλαδη εχει αυτη την ιδιοτητα της 5/8, και κανει πιο πολυ για περιοχες με χαμηλο υψομετρο?
Ασχετο, αλλα πριν απο λιγο, συντονισα κεραια για πρωτη φορα. Την ground plane της sirio http://www.k-po.com/SIRIO-GPA-66-108.2.html !! Και με 34,4 watt εχω 0 επιστρεφομενα και 0 (!!!!!!) στασιμα!!!! Τοσο καλος ειμαι η τοσο καλη ειναι η κεραια???

----------


## electron

H gp της Sirio μπορώ να πω ότι άφησε και σε μένα καλές εντυπώσεις. Αφού κατάφερες να την φέρεις με μηδενικά στάσιμα τότε είσαι αρχηγός. Σχετικά με την θεωρία ότι <σηκώνει> το σήμα, πρακτικά δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχω διαπιστώσει κάτι τέτοιο. Η συμπεριφορά της δεν μου έδειξε κάτι διαφορετικό σε σχέση με το απλό δίπολο.

----------


## jeik

Ki  εγω  την  ξαναδοκιμασα  προσφατα (μετα  απο  πολυ  καιρο  αποθηκευσης) , αλλα  πολυ  μαπα  ειναι , σχεδον  χειροτερη  απο  διπολο  :Sad: .

----------


## radioamateur

Την έχω δοκιμάσει & θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ διακριτική κεραία και προπαντός δεν βγάζει μάτι :Blink: .
Για την απόδοση δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω γνώμη αλλά μου άρεσε που συντόνιζε παντού μεταβάλλοντας το μήκος των 4 στοιχείων.

----------

